# OFII, Visa, and Expulsion



## Radiantryan (2 mo ago)

Hello, I obtained my visa last March after 7 years of being undocumented. Being PACSed and American will help; were the words uttered by nearly everyone I spoke with before trying. I wasn’t PACSed upon arriving but I had been with my partner for 20 years by the time we made the commitment to make it more official. Moving on, I waited 3 months until I heard from OFII and had my first RDV on July 4th where I signed the contract to bind myself into taking my integration into France seriously. I also chose to do the TEF-IRN which is on Thursday this week. 
A few days ago I received an email from OFII suggesting I take French courses through them and I love free classes but I’ve been researching train, covoiturage and bus times and from where I live now, it’s going to be so difficult to arrive to these classes on time and they will last for at least 3 months. This is where I should add that I’ve still yet to hear anything about the civic courses I’m obligated to attend. 
The language courses aren’t mandatory but strongly recommended- and seen from OFII as someone who’s upholding their agreement to integrate. 
My partner and I bought a house a months ago and I’m on the deed. My real question is: will they still deport me if I choose not to take the language classes? Or by not doing so, will I be forced to sign another contract next summer?


----------



## ARPC (Aug 30, 2021)

No you’re fine. Take them if you want, it won’t impact your immigration journey _directly_. You have six months from the date you sign your contract of integration to take the OFII up on an offer of 100 hours of free French classes - that’s why they’re sending you the offer. If you plan to take the A2 or B1 exams for either the 10 year CdS or nationality (respectively) then it’s a money saving and free opportunity. If those resident statuses or tests aren’t in your near future, you can let it go. But they should have enrolled you in your civics classes at the appointment. I would call and email about that. They’ll enroll you through OFII directly for the first 3, and the 4th usually scheduled at the 3rd class. Don’t worry about not seeming serious.

And no, the integration contract is a one time thing. Once you present it at your prefecture renewal appointment, it will be part of your….permanent record .


----------



## BackinFrance (Nov 26, 2020)

You can opt to take French classes outside those provided (free) by Ofii. Given that France seems to be continually raising the bar for integration and thcat the OFII classes are not convenient for you, I would suggest that you enroll in other (fee charging) classes that are more convenient and apply to sit an exam so that you can (a) tell Ofii that you are taking classes and (b) will eventually have a certificate certifying that you meet the language requirements.


----------



## Radiantryan (2 mo ago)

ARPC said:


> No you’re fine. Take them if you want, it won’t impact your immigration journey _directly_. You have six months from the date you sign your contract of integration to take the OFII up on an offer of 100 hours of free French classes - that’s why they’re sending you the offer. If you plan to take the A2 or B1 exams for either the 10 year CdS or nationality (respectively) then it’s a money saving and free opportunity. If those resident statuses or tests aren’t in your near future, you can let it go. But they should have enrolled you in your civics classes at the appointment. I would call and email about that. They’ll enroll you through OFII directly for the first 3, and the 4th usually scheduled at the 3rd class. Don’t worry about not seeming serious. And no, the integration contract is a one time thing. Once you present it at your prefecture renewal appointment, it will be part of your….permanent record .


 Thanks ARPC, I got B1 on m’y TEF-IRN so I’m opting not to take the language classes. I also contacted the prefecture bc OFII hasn’t started my civics courses and they said those won’t directly impact my ability to renew but that I’d remain on a 1yr visa. Thanks for the advice. Appreciate the input. 😁


----------



## Radiantryan (2 mo ago)

BackinFrance said:


> You can opt to take French classes outside those provided (free) by Ofii. Given that France seems to be continually raising the bar for integration and thcat the OFII classes are not convenient for you, I would suggest that you enroll in other (fee charging) classes that are more convenient and apply to sit an exam so that you can (a) tell Ofii that you are taking classes and (b) will eventually have a certificate certifying that you meet the language requirements.


Obtained B1 on thé TEF-IRN so I’m good now. Thanks for the input


----------

